# Anything that can live with a betta in a 2.5 gal?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just bought my boy a 2.5 gal tank (he's not in it yet), and I was wondering if that tank size is large enough for tankmates. If so, what would be a good, easy-to-care-for pal? I think that a snail would be nice, but I don't know much about betta-compatible fish.
Also, I would like to add a live plant, preferably one that is also easy to care for and doesn't grow too fast.
Any suggestions?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

My betta is in a 2.5 gallon.; Ive been thinking of getting a little moss ball in there!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

A moss ball or some other plants are probably all that anyone will recommend given that 2.5 is the preferred minimum for a single betta. But moss balls are just as fun as fish! I named all of mine Ted.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

ChelseaK said:


> A moss ball or some other plants are probably all that anyone will recommend given that 2.5 is the preferred minimum for a single betta. But moss balls are just as fun as fish! I named all of mine Ted.


I want to name mine Pete. Like peat moss? xD


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

A nerite snail would work great. They have smaller bioloads than apple snails, and they don't have the little antennae things that a feisty betta could nip at/off. Plus, they come in some really cool shapes and colors, like horned, zebra, tire-track, and olive. :-D

_Anubias nana_ stays really small, and you don't need anything remotely special to make it flourish. Perfect plant for anyone without a green thumb. They also have good leaves for the betta to rest on.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I vote moss ball! I LOVE mine!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

You can order a bunch of small ones and let them float or get a few big ones =] Or both!


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

The tank needs to be planted for the betta but as for mates.... No not in that size tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I went to the store to buy some _Anubias nana_, but the person there said that they need filtration and fertilizer. I know that most pet store employees don't know squat, so I just grabbed a moss ball and left.
Could I put _Anubais nana_ in a 2.5 gal though? I was sure that I could...


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

I have many Anubias varieties, including the _nana_, and they definitely do not need ferts or special lighting to thrive. I attached mine to a tiny piece of driftwood and decor with a rubber band and by the time the rubberband split and fell off, the each of the plants were attached. I literally do nothing for these plants, and they are propagating beautifully. :-D I have the Anubias nana in my 2.5, and it works really well in that size tank. The marimo ball is also a good fit.

Edit: Though all of my tanks do have a filter, I don't think not having one would have an impact on either plant. The plant'll feed off the nitrates.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

What about Ghost shrimp? 
they have almost no bioload and are really cute


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I had to go to three different pet stores to find Anubias, and the place I finally found it at had a small selection. Sould I get this one http://rfidiscus.com/shop/products/Anubias_Narro_Leaf_Nana-244-36.html or this one http://rfidiscus.com/shop/products/Anubias_Nana-243-36.html?


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

Honestly not certain what the difference is between those two. I would go with the traditional _Anubias nana_.... mostly because it's cheaper.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I;ve got a roughly 2.5 and I have an anubis that is doing well (no idea what variety, it's the smaller version tho). I just let it float at the top of the water. It's his bed, he's happy.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks! I would get some ghost shrimp, but I've heard of some bettas that nomed on them, and I wouldn't want that. :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you get ghost shrimp, get only one for that tank size, maybe 2 if there's lot's of hiding places for them.. I bought four yesterday, since I figured they're fragile and wouldn't all survive a long car ride, but they all did, and over night there's only two left alive in the tank o-o I know Gilbert didn't eat them because I think they creep him out, he kinda avoids them as best as he can, but they will kill each other! So yes, one ghost shrimp would be okay


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just looked up some ghost shrimp on google. Ewie 
I think that I'll stick with live plants for now.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are really fun to watch actually  they climb up the tank walls and they actually work really hard finding food, plus they have basically no bioload. Just make sure you ask for a larger one if you get one, since your fish would be less likely to try and eat it


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Alright, if I am able to muster up my courage, I will get a little shrimpie for Jalen. And I'll make sure it's too big for him to pick on.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You can try cherry shrimp, they're much more attractive, but may be harder to find unless you go to a fish store


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out for those.


----------



## N03113 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ghost Shrimps can get stressed easily... I got one, didn't last. My betta didn't eat him, but harassed him to death at night. However, he's done super good with the Cana snail I have.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

It really depends on the betta.... but ghost shrimp are like 33 cents, and if you get them... they tend to grow on you 
def. fun to watch and they clean up after the betta they are tanked with -warning, these boogers LOVE to jump!!!!


----------

